# Need help finding info on Morgan mare



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok found info on that mare but now we are stuck on TETONIA KITTY -_-'. They found the mare's papers but it dose not go back this far.
This is where i found out most of the information
http://www.foundationmorganhorse.com/images/Foundation_List_by_Name111708.pdf


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Well papers where dug up and we have her full pedigree. What do you Morgan breeders think of this breeding?

Whispering Echos Morgan


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm not a morgan expert at all, but it looks like all morgan no saddlebred which is good to see!


----------

